# 26 e 27 Dezembro 2007 Serra Estrela



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Dez 2007 às 22:29)

Apenas algumas fotos destes dias:

















































[img=http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/1157/pic0285is1.th.jpg]


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2007 às 22:45)

ah! Ainda hoje andei a vectorizar a estrada do vale glaciar que liga Manteigas à torre!
Muito boa a imagem


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Dez 2007 às 23:02)

Espero que gostem.Tenho mais fotos para colocar...mas como isto demora um bocado, amanhã cá estarei.Parece que para a semana vamos ter festa da grande...para começar bem o ano. Assim seja.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 23:12)

Boas fotos


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2007 às 23:30)

Ah

Que grande passeio!! 
As fotos estão mesmo muito boas...

Olha, diz-me uma coisa..:P
Onde é exactamente a pousada da juventude? é mesmo dentro das penhas da saude?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Dez 2007 às 23:46)

Thanks.

A Pousada da Juventude fica mesmo nas Penhas da Saúde. também te posso dizer que está com lotação esgotada até dia 06 de janeiro, pelos menos os quartos duplos. Mas tens uma alternativa fantástica nas Penhas Douradas. Um Turismo da Natureza...!!! Integrado numa paisagem muito mais natural.Um bocadito mais caro é verdade, mas...também não deves ter sorte em termos de alojamento. Uma dica....acampar com neve é uma coisa única...vai para o covão da ametade.










Ah....este sou eu e o meu filhote, somos um bocadito mais baixos que as barras!!!!


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2007 às 00:25)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Thanks.
> 
> A Pousada da Juventude fica mesmo nas Penhas da Saúde. também te posso dizer que está com lotação esgotada até dia 06 de janeiro, pelos menos os quartos duplos. Mas tens uma alternativa fantástica nas Penhas Douradas. Um Turismo da Natureza...!!! Integrado numa paisagem muito mais natural.Um bocadito mais caro é verdade, mas...também não deves ter sorte em termos de alojamento. Uma dica....acampar com neve é uma coisa única...vai para o covão da ametade.



Sim, pelas fotografias, as casas de turismo parecem-me qualquer coisa de outro mundo.. Estar quentinho no sofá a beber chocolate quente e olhar lá para fora  ver tudo branquinho..
Quanto a acampar na neve.. É uma ideia a pensar.. 

Alguém alinha comigo?!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Dez 2007 às 00:38)

Sabes pá...a idade não perdou-a...lool já tenho muito chão nas costas.Hoje com 32 anitos...quero conforto.


Mas um encontro do pessoal do forum, é uma ideia fantástica.Pensem nisso...


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2007 às 03:08)

http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0198rk1.jpg

Onde é isto

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/4584/pic0218yf5.th.jpg

Vista da Pousada de S. Lourenço?


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2007 às 03:09)

http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0243hw3.jpg


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2007 às 03:12)

Boas fotos MeteoPTG!

É bom ver como a situação está bem composta na Serra da Estrela para esta altura do ano


----------



## Santos (30 Dez 2007 às 09:53)

Excelentes fotos, obrigado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Dez 2007 às 11:45)

iceworld disse:


> http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0198rk1.jpg
> 
> Onde é isto
> 
> ...



A 198 é a "Casa das Penhas da Douradas" ,um turismo da natureza e como o nome indica situa-se nas....

A 218 é a vista da sala de refeições da Pousada de S.Lourenço

Por fim, a terceira, fica uns metros acima da estância de ski.


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2007 às 13:29)

Continua


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2007 às 22:52)

Boas fotos  Afinal a serra até que está bem composta de neve, não pensei que tivesse tanta.


----------

